

The Brits are going to space (maybe) - tomelders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13520948

======
hugh3
Like I said on the last thread, this project has been in the works for forty
years, and the latest milestone they've reached is that the ESA has looked at
the idea and declared that there's nothing obviously wrong with it.

That's still a pretty darn long way from a finished product.

------
MoreMoschops
Victims of a rather harsh bait and switch 40 years ago; "Prior to the
cancellation of Black Arrow, NASA had offered to launch British payloads for
free; however this offer was withdrawn following the decision to cancel Black
Arrow."

Ouch!

